# Want to build a mobile table saw / router cabinet



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that I have the car in the garage, space for shop tools is much more limited. I have a stand alone table for my router, and my table saw is just a contractor's TS with a very minimal base. Neither is very easy to move around.

I would like to combine them both into one unit that has wheels or casters on it so I can move it around easily and take it out onto the driveway when it is time to use one of them. That will kill 2 birds with one stone, as the space is limited, and moving it outside when using them will help keep the dust out of the garage.

I have done some web searches and found a few that I like, but I'm sure you folks have also seen some great solutions to this problem that is not unique to me.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A recent thread asking the same question in the Power Tools forum.

Other links within the thread including Preachermans design.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/table-saw-cabinet-53057/


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I built this one from ShopNotes Issue #50 several years ago when I was working out of my garage. It has a very unique caster system and I loved it. It also has dust collection and router table with a great fence. I built it in a weekend and 2-3 evenings after work. I think you'd like it too!! I even designed a folding outfeed table for it.











http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/050/extras/table-saw-cabinets/


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks guys! I have some things to chew on now


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jgfXn9xJSc0

Maybe this can give some ideas? It's a two part video.


----------

